# Look what we found on Craigslist...



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

This little guy, 9 months old. 
His name is Sawyer.
The home we went to was filthy :yuck:. What a surprise to the kids that Mom was getting rid of their dog, I felt sorry for them. 

Poor boy is afraid of everything. Did well in his crate last night.

Hubby is already saying this is a failed foster attempt.:no:

To the vet today for a wellness check & neuter tomorrow. 
Yep, that makes 5 Goldens here right now and it's shedding season!!:doh:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a doll! What's another one right?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! I think you will fail fostering, too!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What a doll~ So glad you found him. Hey, who's counting??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweetie! He is lucky you found him!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Faye, he's a cutie. Bless you and you DH for what you do. Those poor kids. They must be devestated!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He's a sweetie. A big BLESS YOU for saving him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love failed fosters! He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Thank you for helping him out  I bet he is so much happier already!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I need a hubby like that


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> I need a hubby like that


LOL! He wants to keep them ALL! 
All it takes is for Larry to be sitting on the sofa and a dog to jump up beside him to snuggle close and it's an instant "Faye.....Can we keep him?"


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Faye, he's a cutie. Bless you and you DH for what you do. Those poor kids. They must be devestated!


There were 2 girls, I'm guessing 4 & 7 yrs old.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's beautiful! 
You've got a good hubby!  Bless you both for taking this poor little guy in.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> There were 2 girls, I'm guessing 4 & 7 yrs old.


 I know there would have been lots of tears at my house!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Definitely want a hubby like that. I don't think the boyfriend would care what animals I have because I take care of them...but I dunno...

Moxie isn't obnoxious I mean as soon as I move from his side she goes to cuddle with him!


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

oh my gosh..what a beauty! I could not let that one go!

L.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

What kind of history does this pup have? Purebreed, or byb?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you and your hubby for taking in this new failed foster. He is a real cutie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good for you, Faye! Sawyer is a lucky boy.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

WLR said:


> What kind of history does this pup have? Purebreed, or byb?


he came from a local byb, his owner gave me his papers to register him, but I found no data on his parents at k9 data


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

He looks like a lovely boy. It seems he's finally landed on his feet... lucky chap!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye: Thank you to you and your hubby for saving this boy.

Are there two girls ages 4 and 7 that need rescue too?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Lucky, lucky Sawyer! Thank you for rescuing this little guy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Aw, Sawyer's finally getting a break in life. Thanks, Faye (and hubby who sounds like a real gem).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad for those little girls? Did their mother give you a reason she was getting rid of him? Glad he's in a better home now... temporary or... not


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> How sad for those little girls? Did their mother give you a reason she was getting rid of him? Glad he's in a better home now... temporary or... not


Mom said money problems, had to move. 
They had a for sale sign on the house, there was no way that place was ready to show to potential buyers. There was trash & junk everywhere.

The kids and their clothes thankfully, were clean. It just floored me that the Mom had me come to get the dog without saying anything to the girls about it.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

aww so sweet.......thats awesome that you found him and gave him an awesome home...


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Good looking boy


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Miss Happy was a foster but after one week, she was staying. Thank you and your DH for fostering.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is a great find!! he has a kinda timid look - which is probably vanished by now.

glad you're the lucky one who got him -- I know there was great response from the Craiglist add for my Bridger & I am so glad I got him. See, listing a dog on Craiglist isn't always bad


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He looks JUST like Bogey! I love him!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhhh what a sweetheart! Bless you for rescuing the poor boy!

2 weeks ago a woman posted on another forum that she had to get rid of her Golden who was a year old due to allergies her son has. They also had a Beagle and 2 Yorkies, so go figure. My son drove from Illinois to almost the Ohio border to go get this girl. When he got to the home they told him they had tried to cut a matt from the back of her ear and wanted to take her to the vet because they had nicked her ear. My son looked at it and said it looked almost like a street burn - flat like. He said he'd take her to his own vet the next morning. The people never even offered him any money toward the vet bill! He took her to the vet the next day and they had to put her under anesthesia to repair her ear. They had actually LAID HER EAR OPEN! It looked like a flat street burn because it was laid open flat behind her hear! Took some sutures to close the inner flesh and 10 sutures on the outside. I can't believe someone could do this and not know they had laid the ear open like that!! Anyway, she is a sweet and pretty little Golden that fits in peerfectly with his other dogs. They have an 11 yr old Whippet, an 8 yr old Golden they rescued last year from people that had kept her in a bathtub her whole life and a yr old Maltese. Star has taken over their couch and races my DIL to get the best seat on the couch! lol She also has the priveledge of sleeping in their bed with them so she's much better off than she was before.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

faye,
do we get to see ALL 5 at the pa. get together? should be a lot of fun. also get your hubby to take to mine about fostering or having more than 2 goldens!!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,he is so cute!!!!!I smell failing big time!!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He's adorable. I'd definitely be a failed foster with that face.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> faye,
> do we get to see ALL 5 at the pa. get together? should be a lot of fun. also get your hubby to take to mine about fostering or having more than 2 goldens!!!!!
> 
> beth, moose and angel


Larry LOVES talking about all the dogs!!

I hope the fosters have forever homes by then, but we'll bring however many we have!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

MGC he is precious. So wish my hubby was like that. you are so blessed. Bless you and your family for taking him in. Golden are a bit like potato chips...you cant have just one! Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Bless you and your DH for saving Sawyer. Now he will know what it's like to be loved and wanted. Ohh, that face, he's beautiful!

~Jackie


----------

